# Looking for Ed Caldwell



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I'm trying to locate former USAF member Edward G. Caldwell, formerly of Dover AFB, Del. 
Ed created a magnificent diorama that's now on display at the Air Mobility Command Museum here at Dover AFB that shows the restoration of the B-17 Shoo Shoo Shoo Baby. The dio shows the partially assembled aircraft inside the restoration hangar, complete with desks, cars, people, etc. The paint for the walls was specially mixed using chips from the original hangar.
I edit the AMC Museum's newsletter, "Hangar Digest," and want to interview Mr. Caldwell.
The people at the Museum have no contact information for Mr. Caldwell, but think he may be in Florida.
If anyone knows him (or if you're reading this) please contact me ASAP.

Thanks!

Jeff Brown


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Never mind -- I found him!

Jeff


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Any chance you can post pics of the diorama sometime for us to view?

Thanks!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Would this Edward G. Caldwell guy be about 66 years old now, and about 6 foot tall of so, (Anglo Saxon) A kind of a happy go lucky kind of a guy as well, A good welder and well versed in many trades ?....


IF SO, I know a guy just like this,...I will not give you information where he is UNTELL I KNOW MORE ABOUT YOU, he is a quit guy and likes his privacy.....Message me, FOR INFORMATION....




Ian Anderson


----------

